# Math problem



## Beeman1951 (Apr 28, 2017)

Can any one help us ? 
we have a Round containor 21" round... and 25" high 
we use this containor to store Honey in.
Honey weighs 12 lbs. per 1 gallon.
We would like to know how many gallons of honey
are there in 1 inch of measurements.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Assuming the 21" is the _interior_ diameter of the container, each 'vertical' inch is approximately 1.5 gallons.

Here is how I came up with that:
The 21" diameter is 10.5" radius. Using this cylinder volume calculator:
https://www.google.com/search?q=cyl.....69i57j0l5.4452j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

...shows that the volume of a 1" vertical slice of that cylinder is 346.36 cubic inches. And using this cu. in. to gallons calculator:
http://www.kylesconverter.com/volume/cubic-inches-to-gallons-(u.s.-fluid)

... results in 1.4978 gallons for that 1" (vertical) slice, which rounded is 1.5 gallons.

.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

21" "round" gives

6.6845 radius gives 140.375 cubic inches per inch of height

times 25 inches gives 3509 cubic inches divided by 231 cubic inches per gallon gives 15.19 gallons for your container

which means 1 gallon of honey per 1.646 inches

Unless you meant the container is 21" in _*diameter*_. calculation goes the same way


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

1.5 gallons per inch. about 18 lbs per inch.

the container will hold 37.48 gallons filled to the brim.

math:
v= 10.5x10.5x3.1416
=346.36
x25 inches
=8659 cubic inches
there are 231 cubic inches in a US gal.
so 8659/231= 37.48 gal
37.48/25= 1.5 gal per inch


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I also came up with 1.5 gallons per inch. If you're looking for pounds per inch - since you gave the 12 pounds per gallon figure - just multiply by 12 which is 18 pounds per inch. Not sure how accurate you want to be, but I would actually weigh a gallon of your honey to be sure (minus container weight). Mine comes out closer to 11 pounds than 12.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

Is 21" round diameter or circumference?

Formula for gallons: 3.14 x (radius in inches squared) x (height in inches) / 231


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Gumpy said:


> Is 21" round diameter or circumference?
> 
> Formula for gallons: 3.14 x (radius in inches squared) x (height in inches) / 231


a 21" circumference would be a cylinder with a 6.6" diameter and 25" tall (OP's measurement of height)
more tube shaped.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Y'all are so caught up in circumference vs diameter that no-one has given thought to the fact the OP said they had a "round" container, not a cylindrical container. Could be bowl shaped.:lookout:


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

It's been calculated both ways only the OP knows the answer to this riddle. At least no one has injected their math agenda yet.


----------



## RichardsonTX (Jul 3, 2011)

Beeman1951 said:


> Can any one help us ?
> we have a Round containor 21" round... and 25" high
> we use this containor to store Honey in.
> Honey weighs 12 lbs. per 1 gallon.
> ...


If the container is 21" around (this would be the circumference), the volume of the cylinder (object you described) would be approximately 3.8 gallons (.15 gallons per inch of height). If the contain has a 21" diameter (distance from one side to the other), the volume of the cylinder would be approximately 37.5 gallons (1.5 gallons per inch of height). 

The formula for volume of cylinder is .............(radius times radius, also called radius squared) x (3.14159, also called pi) x (height of cylinder)

Diameter is the distance from one side of the cylinder to the other, measuring through the center. Diameter is also the circumference divided by pi (sometimes it hard to measure right though the center). 
Circumference = pi x diameter
Radius = Diameter x .5 = half of diameter


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

never mind...


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you for a fifty-five (55) year confirmation of why not to get into a career requiring math - I probably could do the math with an “open book” and a computer/calculator, but life is too short to care what the answer is!


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

I really hate Math inch:


----------

